

Ask HN: Created a PHP Debugger. Would you use it? - phatbyte

For the past months I have been working on what's going to be a stand-alone PHP xdebug debugger app, the first one to actually implement pretty much all the features that an IDE debugger has but without the heavy resources usage, and actually fun to use.<p>Here's a screenshot of the work so far: http://imgur.com/hP9pF bare in mind that this is still a work in progress and I have yet to finish some features and interface design.<p>What it currently does:<p>- You can use it by just enter "xdebug_break()" in your code. It will automatically get your source code and stack, and u are ready to go.<p>- OR you can just Set/remove breakpoints like a regular debugger<p>- Change variables at runtime<p>- Eval<p>- File map to your local folders in case you don't want it to download the remote source code<p>- Editor with themes<p>So what do you think guys ?
Is this something you would like to use instead of an IDE debugger ? 
I know this is just a screenshot but it's no ready for sale yet.<p>I'm expecting to have RC by the end of the month, with a new polished layout (working on it atm) and bug free.<p>I also need some beta testers in case anyone is interested. I will offer a free license when V1 is released to anyone who helped me out.<p>You can contact me @: henrique [at] 3heap.com
======
KevinJannis
This actually sounds quite interesting. Usually I print out the variables I
need, but this could actually be useful if I want to change some variables
when I am debugging and force a specific case. I would certainly love to give
this a try.

~~~
phatbyte
This app is a front end for Xdebug(<http://xdebug.org/>), and with it you can
easily trace your code, follow your triggered functions, see the variables
changing as you run the debugger.

The available tools for the mac don't work well enough for for a reason or
another and I created this as a personal tool, but it started to grow into
something that I can show and let other use it. Hopefully :)

------
ftwinnovations
100% interested. Is there a github repo I can watch?

Edit: or a site I can bookmark? Is this going to be a paid product? Still
interested!

~~~
phatbyte
No, but there will be a website very soon. Meanwhile you can be first one to
put it's hand on, drop a line @ henrique [at] 3heap.com , I'll make sure you
receive a beta version while it's being completed for final launch.

------
mcrider
Absolutely! MacGDBp is pretty much useless and full blown IDEs are overkill
(plus I prefer a lightweight editor like ST2). Email sent.

~~~
phatbyte
I believe we have the same setup, ST2 user here as well. Hope to hear from you

------
garethsprice
Interested in beta testing - MacGDBp isn't fun to use, would love something
better/more stable. How do I contact you?

~~~
phatbyte
henrique [at] 3heap.com . Thanks ;)

------
RobAley
Looks very interesting. Is it Mac only? If it'll run on Linux I'll give it a
spin.

~~~
phatbyte
Mac only for now, sorry :(

~~~
RobAley
No problems, if that ever changes be sure to let HN know!

